# Installed EZ-109H drain plug



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out to the garage today with my trusty helper. Lulu the bullmastiff. Took about 10 minutes, had to lift the engine about an inch so the piece would make a full rotation. Also had to use the old drain plug washer because of the recess in the engine block. Best Way to Change Oil - EZ Oil Drain Valve Canada


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice! The protruding bit makes me a little nervous but I like it a lot better than the models that have a hose permanently attached.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey Tinter - That looks great! Nice job. How difficult was it to raise the engine 1"? Any thoughts on throwing a rubber vacuum cap over the end of the discharge tube?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Hey Tinter - That looks great! Nice job. How difficult was it to raise the engine 1"? Any thoughts on throwing a rubber vacuum cap over the end of the discharge tube?


Raising the engine was a piece of cake. 4 nuts and a pry bar. I was also thinking the vacuum cap route for the end of the tube.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I did this install on my Cub Cadet Lawn tractor. You can put a wire clamp around the main body, to prevent the lever from accidently moved.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Motor City said:


> I did this install on my Cub Cadet Lawn tractor. You can put a wire clamp around the main body, to prevent the lever from accidently moved.


Good idea. I would always be concerned that the valve could open without one knowing about it. Easy to,install an remove.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Motor City said:


> I did this install on my Cub Cadet Lawn tractor. You can put a wire clamp around the main body, to prevent the lever from accidently moved.



Now that I like.....nice safety feature.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The fumoto's offer that as an option. I used a simple screw hose clamp, probably more expensive but I had an extra one laying around.


----------

